# Ferry Ireland Spain



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Before I shell out a massive amount of money for Ireland-Spain direct ferries, I thought I'd ask here if there was any way to reduce the cost. The code for Spain apparently only works for UK departures. I did look at doing an Ireland/UK/Spain trip but that's even more expensive. 

I'm looking to travel Rosslare-Bilbao. Thought of doing it only one-way but my usual Cherbourg-Dublin ferry doesn't seem to run past end Oct....??


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well that's very strange - I can apparently book Cherbourg-Dublin thro direct Ferries for 6th Nov, but not direct with Irish Ferries whose schedule goes only as far as the end of Oct...??


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Be interested to hear Jean. We have no plans to go back to NI but if we did I think that would be my preferred route, though I'd be wary of the Bay of Biscay in the winter.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When are you looking to go to Spain Jean?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Booked 21 Sep (intended 23rd but by the time I'd pfaffed around looking for a discount, that ferry was full!) 

Swithering about booking return 6th Nov on same route... 🤮 But last time I did, and it was cancelled, I hot-footed it north and made Ouistreham in less than 3 days. So thinking I might be safer going my usual Cherbourg-Dublin.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That'd be a nice time to visit I reckon Jean. After the summer bods have gone but before the snow birds arrive en masse. Still nicely warm though but not red hot.

Have you toured Spain before?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh good so we might see you again before we depart Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Have you toured Spain before?


Yes, I've been to Spain on numerous occasions Graham. Thinking I might do some central Spain before perhaps heading for Portugal. 


raynipper said:


> Oh good so we might see you again before we depart Jean.
> 
> Ray.


When are you off Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Before 'they' arrange the carols service at Christmas Jean. Mid Dec.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, that's great - I'll catch you sometime beginning of November!


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Well that's very strange - I can apparently book Cherbourg-Dublin thro direct Ferries for 6th Nov, but not direct with Irish Ferries whose schedule goes only as far as the end of Oct...??


Irish ferries web site have Cherbourg/Dublin sailings right through to end of the year. Looks like WB Yeats is staying on the route this winter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks kabundi, will have a look. Tho I have to mess around with the '90 days in a rolling 180' again!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought you had an Irish passport Jean?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I wish.... Long story but if I'd applied around 2005 I'd have got one thro my Irish hubby. But they changed the rules 😔


----------

